

 View all of 365psd's files on one page - aaronbrethorst
http://s3.amazonaws.com/aaronbrethorst_production/365.html

======
qixxiq
This isn't really fair to the site creator. The images you linked to are still
hosted on their site and seem to be overloading their server without any
benefit to them.

Maybe there was a reason they didn't want people viewing all 365 at a time?

~~~
shib71
As far as my attempts are concerned their server was always overloaded. If
they were serving the files from AWS (or similar) now perhaps they could have
managed a page like this themselves.

~~~
lrm242
Then don't use THEIR service? Effectively DoS'ing the site isn't the answer.
They weren't arbitrarily slowing things down just to piss you off. Like the OP
said, they probably served so few because that's all they could handle.

~~~
shib71
True. My point was that serving static files is one of the easiest parts of a
website to scale.

------
aaronbrethorst
I was looking at <http://365psd.com> a few minutes ago and was getting
frustrated with only being able to view 6 files per page. So, I banged out a
script to generate an HTML file that would display every image that has or
will be added. And voila: it's far easier to browse. Hope you like.

~~~
pavs
Thanks! I wish there was a single file.

------
zokier
And now 365psd is down. A great success

------
jrnkntl

      for ($i = 1; $i < 366; $i++) {
        echo "<li><img src='http://365psd.com/wp-content/uploads/".$i."-big.png' /><ul><li><a href='http://365psd.com/wp-content/uploads/psd/".$i.".psd_.zip' >Download PSD</a></li><li><a href='http://365psd.com/day/".$i."'>View Original</a></li></ul></li>";
      }
    

Awesome and HN worthy, I guess?

